# Late addition cream ale



## Elmer (Apr 17, 2017)

This time around I was aiming for a lawnmower beer with a citrus nose. I took a bunch of Mexican/summer lagers recipes and bastardized them.
This is my first attempt at nothing But late hops and whirlpool into.

All Grain

Yeast: US-05

Batch Size (Gallons): 5

Original Gravity: 1.050

Final Gravity: 1.014

IBU: 20

Ingredients:

5 # 2 Row

3 # Flaked Corn 

1 # Flaked Barley

Mash at 152f for 60 minutes
Spa rage 170

60 minute Boil

1oz Cascade pellets 25 min 

Whirlfloc15 min 

1oz Centennial pellets 5 min

1oz of Citra pellets 
chill wort to 170f then steep for 30 minutes

Carbonate to 2.6volumes 






Un carbed, it is smooth with slight citrus/grapefruity flavor.
Lots of citru aroma!
Very crushable!


----------



## Elmer (May 2, 2017)

So light, clear and drinkable.
Went down easy, too easy.
Has aroma and slight citrus flavor.
Defiantly my most "commercial" like beer


----------



## Elmer (May 11, 2017)

dont not taste much like a cream ale.
More like a corona with more citrus flavor


----------



## jswordy (May 12, 2017)

Elmer said:


> View attachment 36078
> dont not taste much like a cream ale.
> More like a corona with more citrus flavor



In that case, I'll be right over! Looks delish!


----------



## Elmer (May 12, 2017)

jswordy said:


> In that case, I'll be right over! Looks delish!




I think it is very light & crushable. Slight citra flavor & aroma.
Swmbo did not like the flavor, felt it was too hoppy (Ron Howard voice)- it wasn't!

Next going to try this with a lime wedge!


----------



## AkTom (May 12, 2017)

Ha. I add lime to Carona, Coors and the like. I made a similar beer once, a lime ale. Friends thought it was great. I didn't like because if you have to add lime, it's not a very good beer. I psyched myself out. Haven't brewed that again.


----------



## Elmer (May 28, 2017)

tried with a lime. Meh!
Tastes too much like a good brew with too much lime!
I think this recipe works on its own.
Next time I am going to up the late addition hops, maybe some mosaic


----------

